# Spanish Mackerel for Kingfish bait.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Chances are, a Spanish will not live over a few minutes rigged so I usually don't even bother rigging one until he expires.

Make up an oversize stinger rig with #2-1/0 trebles on 80# braided wire. I've used as many as 4 trebles in a rig. I've caught Kingfish slow trolling, drifting or even anchored. 

A 15# king will eat a 3# Spanish in a heart beat. I usually fish a Spanish fairly close to the boat so it won't get into the bottom. I have way too much trouble with Jewfish down here if they get down deep.

Big Ladyfish work great too but Spanish are often much easier to catch.

BELIEVE!!!


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Ladyfish work great too but Spanish are often much easier to catch.

BELIEVE!!![/QUOTE]

U sure? Lady fish are so thick in the summer that I catch them on a chrome bottle cap. Its pretty cool


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Ken - do you find a similar hook up rate with live and dead spanish or is it appreciably higher with live?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Thought I replied yesterday.*

Darned if I know because Spanish seldom live very long for me.


----------

